# running with your dog



## AHARM (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello, I am just curious who here runs with their dog. I try and run with mine at least 4 times a week in the mornings and on days when I don't run, I bike ride with him running along side next to me. He seems to LOVE it. Keeps us both in great shape


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We take the girls for long hikes instead of runs because they would get bored LOL

What kind of dog do you have? We have to be "gentle" on our dogs' joints because they are more prone to arthritis than most other breeds.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I use to run with my dog (ACD x) every morning but twisted my knee and its taking ages to get better. So now I just walk as fast as I can. We also bike every evening and sometimes in the morning if we're time crunched. She does tend to get bored when I run or walk, I'm just too slow for her. On the bike we alternate between a fast trot and running and always have a flat out race back to the house, (sometimes I win). I love it and its obvious she enjoys it too - even though I've had more than one person tell me I'm cruel, making my dog exercise so much.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

MollyWoppy said:


> I love it and its obvious she enjoys it too - even though I've had more than one person tell me I'm cruel, making my dog exercise so much.


You have a hearding dog. There is no such thing as too much exercise for a hearding dog. They are bred to run all day long. Back in my dog training day I had a client w/ a little mixed breed hearding dog who, if she didn't run 2 hours a day, would be a pain to live with. This dog HAD to run. Most herding dogs are like that.

*ETA:* On the other hand if you had a middle age English Bulldog, running it 100 yards a day would be cruel. It depends on the breed.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

> You have a hearding dog. There is no such thing as too much exercise for a hearding dog. They are bred to run all day long. Back in my dog training day I had a client w/ a little mixed breed hearding dog who, if she didn't run 2 hours a day, would be a pain to live with. This dog HAD to run. Most herding dogs are like that.


I couldn't agree with you more. I personally think its cruel not to give your dog enough exercise - according to their breed of course.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

i run about 2 miles a day with mine. On lazy days, I take her to the dog park to run like hell haha.


----------



## AHARM (Mar 28, 2010)

My boy is a retriever mix. He is 2 and LOVES to run. When we go on the bike he runs about 3 miles at a time and looks like he is having the time of his life. Keeps us both happy


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

id love to!

but with the shelties!!
I tried running with them before. they nipped at my heels, and barked like mad!
then i tried running them on a bike. they nipped the wheels and barked like mad!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

> i tried running them on a bike. they nipped the wheels and barked like mad!


I had that same problem at the beginning as well. 
Try getting the dogs use to the bike by walking them and pushing the bike at the same time (not riding it). Then standing on a pedal and pushing it along that way, then try riding very slowly. 
It only took a couple of days before mine was ignoring the bike and running fine alongside. She was young though, so your's could take a bit longer. 
It is so worth the effort though. I found that even walking her for 8 miles doesn't begin to get out the same energy as a 3 mile fast bike ride. And, its a lot quicker and a lot more fun for her and me.


----------



## danman2_2999 (Apr 30, 2010)

I take my ACD mix out for bike rides 3 or 4 times a week. 

I started off with a regular leash in my hands connected to her harness... then quickly learned to swap the harness with a collar to avoid her pulling to my 2' oclock too much. 

Then i bought the WalkyDog bike leash, works pretty darn good! I attached a 24 inch bungee to the end of it so she actually pulls me the first half mile of our rides. 

Just remember to build up their paw's tolerance!


----------



## AHARM (Mar 28, 2010)

I use a gentle leader and he does great!! Even when we pass other dogs, Chase (my dog) keeps right on running. And yes, definately make sure to build up paw tolerance and endurance. Theyre muscles can get sore as well from all that running! However I didn't worry too much about that because my guy has so much energy he is used to running around all the time.


----------



## papillonsandpitbulls (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't run, but I used to bike with him.. he LOVED it. I don't do it as much now because he's slowed down - he's 10 years old.


----------



## yuffie (Jun 22, 2010)

I walk Yuffie to a park about 1/2 a mile from my city apartment. The park is huge and along the bayou, and there is a huge grassy area that is bordered by a fence. When we get there, i take her off the leash and she just takes off like speedy gonzales and zips around the place. I just have to pretend i'm chasing her before she starts running again. I like to walk but I never liked to run, and i definitely couldn't keep up with Yuffie anyways. I'm just lucky i found a place to go close enough to my home where she has the freedom to run on her own and help burn all her energy up!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Shellie has hip dysplasia so I let her run on her own accord (i.e. chasing tennis balls or just zoomies at the park). Zoey just gets her little 'zoey zoomies' and Georgie is still getting used to his new home (3 months) but is starting to relax and chill more, so he has been running around crazily a few times. I have bad knees so I can't jog/run without a lot of pain, but I do walk quite a bit.


----------



## yuffie (Jun 22, 2010)

what are zoomies? is that a cute name for when a dog likes to run in circles? because yuffie does that! just haven't heard "zoomies" before.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

yup, zoomies are those crazy erratic circle running, Uno is quite fond of them, he seems to particularly like to zoom after a bath, on wet grass or on sand.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

AHARM said:


> Hello, I am just curious who here runs with their dog. I try and run with mine at least 4 times a week in the mornings and on days when I don't run, I bike ride with him running along side next to me. He seems to LOVE it. Keeps us both in great shape


This probably doesn't count because I don't actually RUN with my dogs. BUT, I take them out twice daily to be exercised for at least 45 minutes to an hour each time. They run wide open, chase birds and squirrels, swim, chase frisbees and tennis balls, until they are pooped. Fortunately I live close to many wonderful wide-open spaces where the dogs can run to their heart's content. I use a whistle and treats for recall and they've been very good.
My trick is, I exercise them before meals, so that they are actually working for their food. They know they will get a meal about 30 minutes after we get home from exercising. This routine works well because they are well-behaved after they've been exercised.


----------

